# Armed Bounty Hunters Get The Wrong Guy in Virginia



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...irginia-bounty-hunters-grabbed-the-wrong-man/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, they did apologize.
That makes it OK, right?


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Shyster lawyers will be coming out of the woodwork for this case.

Why don't these deep pocket lawsuit situations ever happen to me?

Aarond

.


----------

